# Error message



## alyssacompuser (Jul 18, 2008)

I may be posting this is the wrong area and if so I am very sorry. Can anyone tell me what this means? I received it after I sent a message to someone at a company. From the "postmaster @ ########



Reporting-MTA: dns;srv-vinterin1.abg.corp

Final-Recipient: rfc822;*****.*****@******.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: x-Notes;CN=INTERNET/OU=SIATEC/O=ABENGOA
Diagnostic-Code: X-Notes; Error transferring to INTERNET/SIATEC/ABENGOA
mail.box; Maximum hop count exceeded. Message probably in a routing 
loop. 


This just happened today and I have never had issues before. Any clue would be helpful. :4-dontkno


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Exchange Server Status 5.0.0 means No route for the given address space (an SMTP connector is configured, but this address does not match the address space of the connector). Domain Name System (DNS) returned an authoritative host not found for the domain, and the routing group does not have a connector defined (mail from one server in one routing group has no route to another routing group). The Maximum hop count exceeded means just that simplisticly put server got fed up of sending the mail


----------

